# cats - how do you



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

How do you get rid of cats from your garden?
I love to work in the yard, but it stinks a lot in the morning.
I wash the car port with detergent but with the rains this does not seem to work anymore.
I see them being fed or feeding in garbage in the neighborhood.
I hose them away, but they seem to come in the evenings.
I hate the smell, I'm ready to kill them.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

esv

I am going thru the same issue. I have been throwing rocks and such at them (even spraying them with water) and now they run when they see me. But not a solution. They now come and rest under my porch when it's raining. There are ways to kill them but I am not really wanting that. I am contemplating buying an air pistol to give them incentive to never come back.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the same issue but my wife is allergic to them, (she winds up bed ridden) they used to get inside the house from second floor window but I installed screens. I can't get rid of them because the neighbors and family members can't live without them.

The other options wont' work, cat is either to smart about tainted foods, they won't eat them or if caught will wind you up in trouble, if you decide to take kitty for a ride and dump the cat off and someone see's you, you will wind up in jail with fines. 

Get someone from "Animal control" you might have to tip them... its' the Philippines, to pick up strays or unwanted animals but this will solve the problem temporarily and then more cats return.

I used to throw rocks also but this won't work and neither will spraying them with water but moving the food or garbage farther away from the house if possible, will help.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The problem is that no matter what you do about your garbage, if your neighbors aren't so fastidious they will still come around.

In subic, we deal with the monkeys too who are worse as they travel in gangs (10-20). For me, the attractant for the cats is to get out of the rain (my covered porch and carports). 

I know of a couple of nasty ways to get rid of them but I don't advocate that. The other problem is that these animals are strays, never vaccinated and run the risk of carrying/getting infected with rabies.

I am sure that the Subic Freeport Animal Services unit would get a good laugh about us complaining to them about the stray cats.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

buy a dog who doesn't like cats who will scare them off??


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pogibaby,

Unfortunately for ESV and I we have some housing guidelines that we have to abide by. We can have dogs as long as we keep them under control and not too excessive barking. However, it's very hard to get permission to fence your yard. That leaves you with a dog on a chain/leash and I don't want that. 

Now I am reconsidering my position on the cats. I may just choose to keep the toms away. I just found a dead rat on my back porch, (clearly killed) placed like a gift in front of my beer fermenting freezer.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Skin The Cat*

Just today I was in a Purgold store in the Angles area. While getting some items for our puppy, I saw a product that is supposed to get rid of (not poison) cats and even dogs.
I don't know the name or if it would be effective. Just happened to notice something on the box that it will keep them away..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Just today I was in a Purgold store in the Angles area. While getting some items for our puppy, I saw a product that is supposed to get rid of (not poison) cats and even dogs.
> I don't know the name or if it would be effective. Just happened to notice something on the box that it will keep them away..


I've read also that if you bury boards around your house with nails sticking up a little they'll clear out due to the discomfort of walking on them.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I've read also that if you bury boards around your house with nails sticking up a little they'll clear out due to the discomfort of walking on them.


Don't you then run the risk of stepping on a rusty nail?


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Homemade cat repellent.... No idea if it works.. but it is what Google gave me when I searched...

4 Ways to Make Homemade Cat Repellent - wikiHow


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

PogiBaby said:


> Don't you then run the risk of stepping on a rusty nail?


I'm talking like a carpet tack strip so not long enough to penetrate most slippers ot shoes.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you all. I will definitely try these anti - cat remedies. I wonder though if I would be inviting monkeys with fruit or vegie smell. I know monkeys come, they don't stay because there's nothing for them. Our garbage is locked up so that monkeys/cats do not make a mess of it. Monkeys are not a problem, people are (those who feed them or have something for monkeys to feed on). Jon1 is aware of these problems.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> esv
> 
> I am going thru the same issue. I have been throwing rocks and such at them (even spraying them with water) and now they run when they see me. But not a solution. They now come and rest under my porch when it's raining. There are ways to kill them but I am not really wanting that. I am contemplating buying an air pistol to give them incentive to never come back.


I have a sling shot that I bought in Kentucky and a few cats and dogs in our area have felt the sting of a rock on their puwet! If you see any bb's let me know because I could not find them, and rocks curve too much!

An air gun would be better but you should be careful about showing it as it might be mistaken as a real gun.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

One of the things I do is take flaked chili peppers and sprinkle it in the garden when the cats walk on it they later lick their feet and they will start to avoid that area. 
Some items you can't spray on the flowers or plants


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*BB's sold at hardware stores*



DonAndAbby said:


> I have a sling shot that I bought in Kentucky and a few cats and dogs in our area have felt the sting of a rock on their puwet! If you see any bb's let me know because I could not find them, and rocks curve too much!
> 
> An air gun would be better but you should be careful about showing it as it might be mistaken as a real gun.


Hardware stores sell the BB's and air guns. That sling shot sounds awesome, haven't ran into quality commercial grade ones just the locally made wooden type with rubber bands, those really suck.

Air guns are pricey and cheaply constructed though, pump type run about 2,500 pesos' the higher quality one is 3,000 peso's plus but runs on cartridges, that might get costly. :laser:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have a sling shot that I bought in Kentucky and a few cats and dogs in our area have felt the sting of a rock on their puwet! If you see any bb's let me know because I could not find them, and rocks curve too much!
> 
> An air gun would be better but you should be careful about showing it as it might be mistaken as a real gun.


Amazingly enough, an airgun or BB gun here in the Philippines is classified as a firearm and will get you deported.
The sling-shot ides sounds like a good cure. Rather than a rock though, I'd try to find and use large rock salt. At close range it truly gives and keeps on giving enough discomfort that once is usually enough for each cat. Works well on dogs too.
I'm an animal lover but there comes a point in time when enough is enough...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Amazingly enough, an airgun or BB gun here in the Philippines is classified as a firearm and will get you deported.
> The sling-shot ides sounds like a good cure. Rather than a rock though, I'd try to find and use large rock salt. At close range it truly gives and keeps on giving enough discomfort that once is usually enough for each cat. Works well on dogs too.
> I'm an animal lover but there comes a point in time when enough is enough...


I bought an airsoft gun fires pellets. Please read this
IRR Of New Philippine Gun Law Excluding Airsoft Guns Signed | Popular Airsoft


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> I bought an airsoft gun fires pellets. Please read this
> IRR Of New Philippine Gun Law Excluding Airsoft Guns Signed | Popular Airsoft


Pretty cool. But I would hate to try and site that law to the PNP--being a foreigner. Remember we are talking about the same law enforcement agency that will at times charge a foreigner for a traffic accident on the grounds of "If you were not in the Philippines, the accident would not have happened in the first place." No thanks, not me. Hahaha...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> I bought an airsoft gun fires pellets. Please read this
> IRR Of New Philippine Gun Law Excluding Airsoft Guns Signed | Popular Airsoft


How about a paint gun? I am sure that would give them a sting and it would help me identify if the cat is a return offender.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jon1 said:


> How about a paint gun? I am sure that would give them a sting and it would help me identify if the cat is a return offender.


Jon you are too funny I thought about that for Jeepneys


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if it is available in the Philippines, but here in Az I use a product called "Liquid Fence" Dog & Cat Repellent sold in Nursery Stores. That being said, when we move to the ROP this fall, I will be bringing 2 Wrist Rocket slingshots with me along with a few hundred 3/8 steel balls for ammo. I have also purchased for future use a 18 foot X6 inch TheraBand to make more slingshots from after the bands wear out on the wrist rockets.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know if it is available in the Philippines, but here in Az I use a product called "Liquid Fence" Dog & Cat Repellent sold in Nursery Stores. That being said, when we move to the ROP this fall, I will be bringing 2 Wrist Rocket slingshots with me along with a few hundred 3/8 steel balls for ammo. I have also purchased for future use a 18 foot X6 inch TheraBand to make more slingshots from after the bands wear out on the wrist rockets.
> 
> Fred


Excellent idea with the sling shots. That liquid fence is used in the US too. Maybe that is the same product I saw in Puregold. Wish I had noticed the name and the price..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I told the wife that I'm getting an air gun, so I can get rid of the cats, she told me don't do it the family and neighbors love their cats, If they find out someone is hurting them? So it's back to plan B, catch cat, throw into bag take for long ride and let him go.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I told the wife that I'm getting an air gun, so I can get rid of the cats, she told me don't do it the family and neighbors love their cats, If they find out someone is hurting them? So it's back to plan B, catch cat, throw into bag take for long ride and let him go.


If all else fails-simply fix them a *"snack"*..


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

So far so good. No nasty smell this morning. Pomelo rind and calamansi (which I had plenty of) scattered all around.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, this thread is a blast from the past but relative to our predicament with the feline presence on our property and at times in our house. Not a cat lover myself (at all) see some interesting, both good and bad points with them,,,,,,, well only one good point, no rats or mice, rarely a snake but they need to be trained to take out cane toads, too clever. It seems they all come from the neighbours house, some 6 to 8 and recently half a dozen kittens and yes do their business here (never s*it in your own backyard) and lurk with intent. We shoo them off but they keep coming back daily. This morning while having my coffee sitting quietly at the dining table, doors open to the ocean, typing away merrily on the puter as I do a cat wandered into the lounge room as bold as punch looking for a kill? Something to eat? As I stood up it jumped in the air and bolted. 4 weeks ago one came in through the jalousie windows, all the doors were closed and over turned the rubbish bin in the kitchen. Ben chased it off back through the window.

Though not fond of cats I wonder if my neighbours would be happy If I let a few K9's onto their property for a little cat chasing and S*itting in their back yard? Do we approach them? Do we do the quiet relocation program? Do we invest in an air rifle and pop them in with the rubbish?

Unfortunately we lack fences on 3 sides (one of our next projects) so not realistic to add a K9 or two to the family yet. Fences don't stop cats no different to a burglar intent.
We have some 20 odd goats visit our lot daily and apparently there is a 500 peso per head fine for them eating our banana trees, stripping fruit trees, ornamental plants and trespassing (about to tell the owner of these goats the law), If you have animals no matter what type they need to be contained responsibly and cared for, fed.
I noted some interesting comments from the old guard here on this topic, cat lovers like myself.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rules only apply to the Foreigner*



bigpearl said:


> Wow, this thread is a blast from the past but relative to our predicament with the feline presence on our property and at times in our house. Not a cat lover myself (at all) see some interesting, both good and bad points with them,,,,,,, well only one good point, no rats or mice, rarely a snake but they need to be trained to take out cane toads, too clever. It seems they all come from the neighbours house, some 6 to 8 and recently half a dozen kittens and yes do their business here (never s*it in your own backyard) and lurk with intent. We shoo them off but they keep coming back daily. This morning while having my coffee sitting quietly at the dining table, doors open to the ocean, typing away merrily on the puter as I do a cat wandered into the lounge room as bold as punch looking for a kill? Something to eat? As I stood up it jumped in the air and bolted. 4 weeks ago one came in through the jalousie windows, all the doors were closed and over turned the rubbish bin in the kitchen. Ben chased it off back through the window.
> 
> Though not fond of cats I wonder if my neighbours would be happy If I let a few K9's onto their property for a little cat chasing and S*itting in their back yard? Do we approach them? Do we do the quiet relocation program? Do we invest in an air rifle and pop them in with the rubbish?
> 
> ...


Those rules on animals only apply to the foreigner sadly. Citizen brings his cows (I can't afford a fence either plus flooding) to the back grassy area and several times his cows have destroyed smaller fruit trees, an In-law has cows also and his cow stomped my daughters rooster into the ground and when I ask them to make good on the deal the excuse is either his wife would never give up money or they'll nod and say yes and no fix this was an in-law and the entire time his wife was screaming angrily and he never did replace the rooster.

But for sure if your animal bites somebody get ready to get out that wallet.  

Note on the cats or dogs... They won't stop those snakes, even though I recently watched a video of two dogs taking out a Cobra in Mindanao, we have 4 dogs, the neighborhood has at least 10 more and my brother in-law has several cats he lives next to us and his cats hang out in our lower patio, we had 6 snakes different varieties including Cobra caught inside our house last year and now I see snake skins hanging from the side of our wall outside, the snake issue seems to appear during the rainy season mainly.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Wow, this thread is a blast from the past but relative to our predicament with the feline presence on our property and at times in our house. Not a cat lover myself (at all) see some interesting, both good and bad points with them,,,,,,, well only one good point, no rats or mice, rarely a snake but they need to be trained to take out cane toads, too clever. It seems they all come from the neighbours house, some 6 to 8 and recently half a dozen kittens and yes do their business here (never s*it in your own backyard) and lurk with intent. We shoo them off but they keep coming back daily. This morning while having my coffee sitting quietly at the dining table, doors open to the ocean, typing away merrily on the puter as I do a cat wandered into the lounge room as bold as punch looking for a kill? Something to eat? As I stood up it jumped in the air and bolted. 4 weeks ago one came in through the jalousie windows, all the doors were closed and over turned the rubbish bin in the kitchen. Ben chased it off back through the window.
> 
> Though not fond of cats I wonder if my neighbours would be happy If I let a few K9's onto their property for a little cat chasing and S*itting in their back yard? Do we approach them? Do we do the quiet relocation program? Do we invest in an air rifle and pop them in with the rubbish?
> 
> ...


Yes, good timing for the blast from the past. We are currently getting blasted from cats, for the past 2-3 weeks. Is there a mating season for cats? Similar to you, I think most of the cats are around due to the neighbor maids feeding a bunch of them and taking care of the kittens til they wander off. Almost all I see are orange and white. I blast them with my airsoft pistol but it doesn't hurt them and doesn't seem to keep them away. The monkeys stay away more due to the airsoft.

I live in the same area as the OP, Esv. Maybe we can try some other things.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"Those rules on animals only apply to the foreigner sadly. Citizen brings his cows (I can't afford a fence either plus flooding) to the back grassy area and several times his cows have destroyed smaller fruit trees, an In-law has cows also and his cow stomped my daughters rooster into the ground and when I ask them to make good on the deal the excuse is either his wife would never give up money or they'll nod and say yes and no fix this was an in-law and the entire time his wife was screaming angrily and he never did replace the rooster.

But for sure if your animal bites somebody get ready to get out that wallet. 

Note on the cats or dogs... They won't stop those snakes, even though I recently watched a video of two dogs taking out a Cobra in Mindanao, we have 4 dogs, the neighborhood has at least 10 more and my brother in-law has several cats he lives next to us and his cats hang out in our lower patio, we had 6 snakes different varieties including Cobra caught inside our house last year and now I see snake skins hanging from the side of our wall outside, the snake issue seems to appear during the rainy season mainly."

Well firstly Mark thanks for the input and heads up. The goats and yes cows traversing here can cop a fine according to the local barangay captain, as a Filipino is the owner of the land, doubt if we would ever pursue the fine side of things that would throw our name in the mud, slowly slowly. The owner of the goats was in our property a few days ago (self invited) when we came home from shopping, first time I had met/seen him and Ben assured me after some Ilocano dialogue he was just rounding up his flock, advised Ben to talk to him about his goats eating everything that can't escape,,,,,,,, next time he sees him and in the mean time we shoo them like the cats.
The Pinay's here (neighbours) apparently own air rifles and probably other unmentioned things to combat the cats, as they are all fenced unlike us they only need to deter cats and cat burglars pardon the pun. Until we get a fence and one or two new K9 members to the family we will find alternative deterrents, sling shots and air rifles may be the answer? Any opinions appreciated. We will not talk to the neighbour as that will fall on deaf ears and if we do chat and nothing happens,,,,,,,,, as id does here then if things go missing we will be the first port of call I'm sure, best to shut up and deal with it quietly.

Cheer, Steve.

P.S. As for the goats? slow cooker works well I hear.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

DonAndAbby, thanks also for coming into this 5 plus year old parade that appears to be relevant to many if not all. 30 years ago we had a chocolate point Burmese, my ex wife made the choice not me. Though that cat was well loved, well fed and neutered continued to bring home mice, birds, lizards and if all that failed bones from neighbours garbage carefully deposited on the back or front door mat. (was probably s*itting in the neighbours property as well) A collar with a bell dropped the kill rate by 50% but still a menace to most of the wildlife.
Though not really comfortable with disposing/deterring of a neighbours pet if it comes in our house then it's open slather. I think I'm up for it.
Accessing an air rifle or as we call them in Oz a slug gun, what are the pro's and con's?

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Those rules on animals only apply to the foreigner sadly. Citizen brings his cows (I can't afford a fence either plus flooding) to the back grassy area and several times his cows have destroyed smaller fruit trees, an In-law has cows also and his cow stomped my daughters rooster into the ground and when I ask them to make good on the deal the excuse is either his wife would never give up money or they'll nod and say yes and no fix this was an in-law and the entire time his wife was screaming angrily and he never did replace the rooster.
> 
> But for sure if your animal bites somebody get ready to get out that wallet.
> 
> Note on the cats or dogs... They won't stop those snakes, even though I recently watched a video of two dogs taking out a Cobra in Mindanao, we have 4 dogs, the neighborhood has at least 10 more and my brother in-law has several cats he lives next to us and his cats hang out in our lower patio, we had 6 snakes different varieties including Cobra caught inside our house last year and now I see snake skins hanging from the side of our wall outside, the snake issue seems to appear during the rainy season mainly.





fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know if it is available in the Philippines, but here in Az I use a product called "Liquid Fence" Dog & Cat Repellent sold in Nursery Stores. That being said, when we move to the ROP this fall, I will be bringing 2 Wrist Rocket slingshots with me along with a few hundred 3/8 steel balls for ammo. I have also purchased for future use a 18 foot X6 inch TheraBand to make more slingshots from after the bands wear out on the wrist rockets.
> 
> Fred[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> DonAndAbby, thanks also for coming into this 5 plus year old parade that appears to be relevant to many if not all. 30 years ago we had a chocolate point Burmese, my ex wife made the choice not me. Though that cat was well loved, well fed and neutered continued to bring home mice, birds, lizards and if all that failed bones from neighbours garbage carefully deposited on the back or front door mat. (was probably s*itting in the neighbours property as well) A collar with a bell dropped the kill rate by 50% but still a menace to most of the wildlife.
> Though not really comfortable with disposing/deterring of a neighbours pet if it comes in our house then it's open slather. I think I'm up for it.
> Accessing an air rifle or as we call them in Oz a slug gun, what are the pro's and con's?
> 
> Cheer, Steve.


I think the biggest con could be jail time. As a foreigner you can't own a gun.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I think the biggest con could be jail time. As a foreigner you can't own a gun.


Gary, wise and mindful as always, though you say little and I prattle on like a thrashing machine at times/most times few and correct words are well heeded and expats such as myself listen though not always agree the short stick often carries the biggest blow/message if wielded correctly.

As for guns? Sling shots? triple bows or knives for that matter? Are they illegal for Filipino holding a licence to play with such things? Self defence? Eradicating vermin or simply a hobby?
Back to our feline friends, robbers to boot, a broom handle or bolo does wonders when brought to bear and as an expat don't need an excuse to use them on vermin, humans a different story and it was my better half that shot the cat or intruder as he holds the license not me.
Point taken Gary by myself and I'm sure newbies coming here thinking an arsenal of weapons will protect them in jail, let's not go there and abide by the laws as we do in this fine country.
Back to our feline transgressors? There seems to be no laws to retain/control cats, a law unto themselves/ owners?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Animals*



bigpearl said:


> The Pinay's here (neighbours) apparently own air rifles and probably other unmentioned things to combat the cats, as they are all fenced unlike us they only need to deter cats and cat burglars pardon the pun. Until we get a fence and one or two new K9 members to the family we will find alternative deterrents, sling shots and air rifles may be the answer? Any opinions appreciated. We will not talk to the neighbour as that will fall on deaf ears and if we do chat and nothing happens,,,,,,,,, as id does here then if things go missing we will be the first port of call I'm sure, best to shut up and deal with it quietly.
> 
> Cheer, Steve.
> 
> P.S. As for the goats? slow cooker works well I hear.


Hey... the Goat Stew sounds delicious in the Crock Pot... I'll have to remember that next time we cook, I raised goats for 3 years and my wife would cook it similar to Adobo but no garlic and no vinegar just onions, the long mild green peppers, black pepper and soy sauce it came out something like a beef gravy, real tender.

My experience with neighbor or In-law animals has been negative especially when I threw rocks, they constantly take a dump on our cement, mate or urinate on everything, and they just end up doing to your animals what you've done to theirs so I tried throwing buckets of water it seems to work but doesn't anger the neighbors.

For sure talking with neighbors or In-laws about animal control is a wasted effort they'll agree with you and nothing will change, my wife is highly allergic to cats and my brother in-laws wife won't stop having hoards of cats, they live just 9 meters or 30 feet from us.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Hey... the Goat Stew sounds delicious in the Crock Pot... I'll have to remember that next time we cook, I raised goats for 3 years and my wife would cook it similar to Adobo but no garlic and no vinegar just onions, the long mild green peppers, black pepper and soy sauce it came out something like a beef gravy, real tender.
> 
> My experience with neighbor or In-law animals has been negative especially when I threw rocks, they constantly take a dump on our cement, mate or urinate on everything, and they just end up doing to your animals what you've done to theirs so I tried throwing buckets of water it seems to work but doesn't anger the neighbors.
> 
> For sure talking with neighbors or In-laws about animal control is a wasted effort they'll agree with you and nothing will change, my wife is highly allergic to cats and my brother in-laws wife won't stop having hoards of cats, they live just 9 meters or 30 feet from us.


You cook it sport and we'll come and meet the family and help you eat it, a couple bottles of red to go with it supplied by us. Slow cooked is all you can do with goat, only my opinion though never tried to BBQ but feel would be like cooking kangaroo or croc, cat I'm not sure about and unwilling to savour/bother with, simply remove. BTW sounds like you need to invest in a fence like us or perhaps slap the relies and neighbours. You ain't gonna change it, build a fence.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I think the biggest con could be jail time. As a foreigner you can't own a gun.


Airsoft BB guns are probably ok for a foreigner to own, but I will not argue the point. There was something about that in this thread from years ago.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Airsoft BB guns are probably ok for a foreigner to own, but I will not argue the point. There was something about that in this thread from years ago.


Yes Don by 197649, guest member with some 700 odd posts. The link is on page 2 of this thread though not sure if it (will/could) hold water or if the laws have changed. As said a broom handle carries a lot of weight if wielded properly, as said on this and other forums "walk softly but always carry a big stick".
Will research the air rifle scenario though.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Republic Act No. 10591 AN ACT PROVIDING FOR A COMPREHENSIVE LAW ON FIREARMS AND AMMUNITION AND PROVIDING PENALTIES FOR VIOLATIONS THEREOF

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/2013/05/29/republic-act-no-10591/

If your curious its a read.

Another forum that can be printed, page 9 of 55.
http://www.pnp.gov.ph/images/transparency_seal/2018/APPROVED-RIRR-2018-RA-1059103222018164247.pdf


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

cats hate the smell of garlic but people may not like the smell either. They also dislike the smell of citrus. so if you eat fruits like oranges, lemon and etc. throw the peel around the area you don't want the cats. they should stay away.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> cats hate the smell of garlic but people may not like the smell either. They also dislike the smell of citrus. so if you eat fruits like oranges, lemon and etc. throw the peel around the area you don't want the cats. they should stay away.
> 
> art


Good call art but one wonders if they like the smell or taste of lead? 4:30 am I chased off 2 cats making out on our front porch, half an hour later they were back and chased off again, sorry to be blunt but as said in previous posts if one has animals they need to be cared for and contained, contained the operative word. Like money if you don't control and care for it you lose it.
BTW I was up and about then, Only God knows what's going on out there when I'm sleeping. ZZZZZZZ.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lemons*



greenstreak1946 said:


> cats hate the smell of garlic but people may not like the smell either. They also dislike the smell of citrus. so if you eat fruits like oranges, lemon and etc. throw the peel around the area you don't want the cats. they should stay away.
> 
> art


Good call Art I forgot about this... I used to do this and I forgot all about it, so after using the juice of the orange I'd put the peelings in a large plastic container with water and I think a little vinegar and once it was full I'd stick out in the sun a week or two and it's ready to be poured around the boundaries when it's not raining it keeps out the cats.

What a smell it gave out but it was an okay smell real powerful.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Good call Art I forgot about this... I used to do this and I forgot all about it, so after using the juice of the orange I'd put the peelings in a large plastic container with water and I think a little vinegar and once it was full I'd stick out in the sun a week or two and it's ready to be poured around the boundaries when it's not raining it keeps out the cats.
> 
> What a smell it gave out but it was an okay smell real powerful.


Just put the word out in the neighbourhood that cat is marsarap, problem solved.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

the cats really like canned cat food with another ingredient in it and they never come back. Bye Bye my meow!!!!

art


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Stray cats are everywhere! The owners doesn't neuter/spay them. I have two cats who sprung out of nowhere and now they live in my house because my maid feeds them. 

Have a spray bottle with vinegar and water. Aim for their butts. It will keep them away. My neighbor has Husky and he killed 5 cats in total. Poor cats. I'm not really a cat person. I think they are dirty. They are killing mouse, lizards, roaches - makes me squeamish whenever I see it on their mouth. I wanted to get rid of them but those poor felines has nowhere to go. The barangay officials doesn't care at all.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We have very few cats around us - which is good - I hate cats.
In the province there are a bunch of stray cats near my wife's family house. One has moved into their house. ----snip-----


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

2 Months ago, we started seeing 1 Rooster and 2 Chickens fly over our wall and search for insects in our lawn. They hang out for several hours then fly back over our wall. We then noticed the neighbor cats no longer came over our walls since the chickens started hanging out. The Cats would hang out to kill the birds that flew in to eat the insects. It appears the Rooster & 2 chickens chased the cats away. I thought it would be the other way around.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

"...buy a dog who doesn't like cats who will scare them off??"

My French Bulldog thinks of its a game first to catch; then to kill. The cats must have a grape vine because if they happen by at all it is on top of the wall and then only in transit. 
Frogs, snakes and mice as well as strangers are also fair game for this grouchy dog. He earns his keep everyday!


----------



## Uus (Oct 29, 2019)

Get a dog, they will do the work of chasing them for you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Orange peels and napthalene balls discourage cats

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cat repellent*



simonsays said:


> Orange peels and napthalene balls discourage cats
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


I bottle up all our orange and lemon peels and after a couple months dump the water near the brother in-laws house to keep out the cats but I wasn't aware of "Moth Balls" good idea.. My wife was cooking shrimp stir fry yesterday and finished left it on the table to take care of something and sure enough I caught the cat about to pounce on our lunch.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Cats and dogs*

We have 3 dogs the largest is called Arnie ! They roam around the compound all day and are kept in at night, we dont have any problems with cats in the gardens, but they tend to wind up the dogs as they sit on the outside kitchen and laundry room roofs meowing and screaming at each other !
Sending the dogs mad !


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

digitalchic said:


> Stray cats are everywhere! The owners doesn't neuter/spay them. I have two cats who sprung out of nowhere and now they live in my house because my maid feeds them.
> 
> Have a spray bottle with vinegar and water. Aim for their butts. It will keep them away. My neighbor has Husky and he killed 5 cats in total. Poor cats. I'm not really a cat person. I think they are dirty. They are killing mouse, lizards, roaches - makes me squeamish whenever I see it on their mouth. I wanted to get rid of them but those poor felines has nowhere to go. The barangay officials doesn't care at all.


I'm a cat person who had a family cat growing up. Plus my cousins owned cats too. Cats here in the PI are way too skinny and look sickly compared to stray cats in America. Americans love cats...pets or stray. Just watch YouTube videos and you'll see.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> "...buy a dog who doesn't like cats who will scare them off??"
> 
> My French Bulldog thinks of its a game first to catch; then to kill. The cats must have a grape vine because if they happen by at all it is on top of the wall and then only in transit.
> Frogs, snakes and mice as well as strangers are also fair game for this grouchy dog. He earns his keep everyday!


Your dog catches and eats snakes....???!!! Our neighbour has lost 2 labradors as a result of snake bites. Is your dog immune in some way, or is he the fastest french bulldog in town. They aren't frogs they're toads and they excrete a poisonous substance which is also harmful for dogs, but luckily our huskies seem to be immune to it.

There are zero stray cats or dogs in our subdivision, municipality takes care of them.


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

anyone know of a good VET for cats in Angeles City? please let me know. TY


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I have noticed over the past few days, the Cats who used to loiter in my compound have disappeared & the barking of 2 noisy dogs in the area have gone silent. :confused2: Anyone else notice the same in their area during this quarantine?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Dogs, cats and goat numbers have not changed here yet, when the hunger sets in I'm sure things will change.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Dogs, cats and goat numbers have not changed here yet, when the hunger sets in I'm sure things will change.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I heard the same Roosters this morning so they have been spared so far.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Roosters we rarely hear, barking dogs never hear but there are plenty about, the goats we hear and chase them off the property, no fences on 2 sides and they mostly come in from the beach especially now with no rain for so long. (no feed).
I think from memory we are in close proximity, I hear covid-19 cases as close as San Juan, this site has not updated yet:

https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.doh.gov.ph/2019-nCov

The Chooks will be safe because of the eggs.

Stay safe to all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We still have the dogs barking and hanging out in the streets unfortunately.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I rarely see any dogs on the road, always on the beach, sometimes 3 to 4 lurking but they never bark and go about their business and never come onto the property. Goats? Plenty to annoy us as they eat everything, cats from next door are a pain in the proverbial but they get the msg from this grumpy old so and so.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I rarely see any dogs on the road, always on the beach, sometimes 3 to 4 lurking but they never bark and go about their business and never come onto the property. Goats? Plenty to annoy us as they eat everything, cats from next door are a pain in the proverbial but they get the msg from this grumpy old so and so.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We have goats, about 15-20, hard to know as I think they must have been crossed with rabbits sometime in the past. Ducks, pigs, turkeys and a few chicken. I think they will need close watching once the locals start getting hungry.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary, the choices. Smorgasbord and then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> ...... I think they will need close watching once the locals start getting hungry.


Hunger is starting in places, I am active on some dating sites and about half the girls I contact are complaining about not having anything to eat., If the Barangays have food to distribute they either do not distribute it or it is rotten when the people get it.

Of course some of these may just be opportunistic requests using the virus as an excuse, but I do believe that this will be a real problem until and unless they get their act together and distribute good food to the people fairly and equally to all who need.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ahh the goats, we used to have 15 to 20 terrorising our trees and shrubs and we got sick of chasing them off. Ben went and asked the owner of the goats, some 600metres away to please control them as they are stripping our vegetation,,,,,,,, nothing happened, he asked the owner again and still nothing.
He went to the Barangay captain who advised Ben that if he could catch them there would be a fine to the owner for wandering stock,,,,,,,, Ben went to the owner yet again and mentioned what the captain said,,,,,,,,,, we never saw the goats again. Recently we have had 3 new goats appear, unsure who owns them but 3 are easier to deal with than 20 and do less damage.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

